# My B-day ride and BBQ!



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2016)

Got together with family and friends for a BBQ and ride today. Unfortunately we got rained on a bit, so not as much riding as we had hoped for. Thanks to those that came out! The asada, chicken and beers were in abundance today! Thanks to Rustjunkie for lending me an extra canopy and my buddy George for killing it on the grill!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (Nov 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 385922 View attachment 385925 View attachment 385926 View attachment 385928 View attachment 385929



Looks like fun was had by all.....good food..good times...good riding.  Happy birthday, buddy!  Wish I was there in my old homeland!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Nov 21, 2016)

looks like it was a good day even with the rain,good time for all!!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2016)

Fun day, Thanks Mike, and we will take the rain anytime we can get it!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2016)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## the2finger (Nov 21, 2016)

Great BBQ  rode one of my wife's bikes so mine wouldn't get wet


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2016)

Happy late Birthday!   Looks like a good turnout , wish I were ther for the Asada..

~Rafael ~


----------

